# Happy 14 th Birthday, Charlie!!



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Charlie, sending you a big BDay kiss. :kiss::kiss::kiss: Denise


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Happy birthday Charlie! You are such a little trooper. Stay strong buddy! Looks like he had a great day


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

:banana::jamming:Happy, Happy Birthday ol' guy! :drummer::dblthumb2:You_Rock_

Pink candles, oh, yummy:yuck:


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, Happy Birthday sweetie! Have to laugh at the last picture!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Charlie !!!! 14, wow, another teenager !!!!! Glad your pie was so good.....


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARLIE!!! :smooch: YOUR PIE LOOKED YUMMY!!! GLAD YOU HAD A GREAT DAY!!! BIG :smooch:'S TO YOU!!! 

DEBBIE & MASON


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Happy 14th Birthday sweet Charlie! I hope you had a great day! That pie looks quite yummy...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Couldn't get a picture of him eating the pie, my camera kept dying. He had to eat it outside, there was three vultures waiting to get it...LOL


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Hope you had a terrific birthday, Charlie!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*WAY TO GO CHARLIE !*


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

happy 14th!


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Charlie. If you don't want that pie, send it my way!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry the pie is gone, he woofed it down in 2 seconds...LOL


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday Charlie.... it seems he loved the pie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet boy from your SS. You are a stong fighter and I know you will be here to celebrate next year. The pumpkin pie looks very good.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Happy Birthday sweet boy from your SS. You are a stong fighter and I know you will be here to celebrate next year. The pumpkin pie looks very good.


Wouldn't that be great to have another birthday, thanks Carole, I'm hoping he will be around for another!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Wow Charlie, hope you had a very special day, and were very spoilt! Happy birthday!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

A very Happy Birthday to a special litte Charliearty:arty:arty:arty::You_Rock_


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

*** Happy 14th Birthday Charlie ***


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Charlie. Here's to many more. 
:yummy: Cake.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Happy 14th birthday Charlie boy!! Yummy candle!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday! That pumpkin pie looks pretty tastey


----------

